# cpt 95250



## mmagness (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a question in regards to the billing of CPT 95250/95251.  If the hook up was done on 5/23/13 and the interp was done on 6/14/13 would you bill as follows:

95250 dos 5/23/13
95251 dos 6/14/13

or

95250 dos 6/14/13
95251 dos 6/14/13

My confusion lies with the code description for 95250 when it says "removal of sensor, and print out of recording" because to my knowledge this is not done on the hook up day.  What is the correct way to bill for this?  

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## rgunwall (Jul 18, 2013)

We bill it out on the 95250 the day it was hooked-up and then the 95251 interp on the date of service that was done.

Here is my question to you since we are talking about the 95251. Do you have a diabetic educator that preforms the interp or is a provider?

Right now the CDE is downloading all the data and is doing the interp and report then writing a document and sending it to the provider to read and sign off on or if they provider feels that he/she has other recommendations the provider will document them.

As of right now we do not feel comfortable billing them since what we have found states it needs to be done by a MD,PA,NP or CNS. And we just don't know if they signature is enough on the document since it was actually done by a CDE.

Thanks 
Rachael


----------



## mmagness (Jul 18, 2013)

Our physicians interp.  Do you all get paid by ins billing the 95250 on the hook up date?  Any insurance denials rejections due to billing the 95250 and 95251 on different dates?


----------

